# Is Darko on the summer league roster



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

if not then why not. he may be playing overseas but at some point this guy has to put in the extra effort that frankly i havent seen and trust me i'm one of his biggest supporters.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm pretty sure he's playing for Serbia this summer.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

He won't be in the summer league team.

Centers–Marcin Gortat, Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje
Forwards–James Augustine, Alex Loughton, Matt Walsh
Guards–J.J. Redick, Travis Diener, Gerry McNamara

Proposed Summer League team via DraftExpress.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> He won't be in the summer league team.
> 
> Centers–Marcin Gortat, Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje
> Forwards–James Augustine, Alex Loughton, Matt Walsh
> ...



wow... that's a pretty um.. diverse roster.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

It's probably the worst roster I've ever seen.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jskudera said:


> It's probably the worst roster I've ever seen.



lol ...

Probably the only guys fighting for the last spots will be Gortat and Augustine and Diener and McNamara. Assuming we don't sign anyone else...

I'll be interested to see how Gortat does. I thought he might have a shot at making the team last year. Supposed to be pretty athletic but raw.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> He won't be in the summer league team.
> 
> Centers–Marcin Gortat, Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje
> Forwards–James Augustine, Alex Loughton, Matt Walsh
> ...



i guess my question was sort of rhetorical, i knew he wasnt on the roster and if he's playing overseas then great if not he should be on the court. looking for more fire from him and less hollywood. or i guess in orlando its disneyworld.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

rainman said:


> i guess my question was sort of rhetorical, i knew he wasnt on the roster and if he's playing overseas then great if not he should be on the court. looking for more fire from him and less hollywood. or i guess in orlando its disneyworld.


Honestly, I'd rather him be playing for Serbia over playing in a summerleague here in the states, with a bunch of guys who are trying to make the team, as the competition has to be somewhat better for his development.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Nobody mentions the great Boom Boom? We basically bring back the same backbone as our squad last year in Walsh and Boom Boom. I think? Wasn't Walsh on the squad last year too? It's summer L, as long as Redick gets his time, and shots, to build confidence in the pros it'll be fine.

As ralaw mentioned, the competition he faces playing for Serbia is much better than the Summer League competition. He'll get some burn for Serbia, so having him sit won't be on the agenda.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> lol ...
> 
> Probably the only guys fighting for the last spots will be Gortat and Augustine and Diener and McNamara. Assuming we don't sign anyone else...
> 
> I'll be interested to see how Gortat does. I thought he might have a shot at making the team last year. Supposed to be pretty athletic but raw.


Gortat blew me away in the Summer League last year. I really think we got a steal with him. You're spot on in saying that he was athletic but very raw. He has amazing athleticism for a guy his size and he's skilled as well. But when I saw him last summer he still seemed at least a year or two from being ready for the NBA.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

boom boom sucks. i watched him when he played for portland and he's just flat out terrible


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Nobody mentions the great Boom Boom? We basically bring back the same backbone as our squad last year in Walsh and Boom Boom. I think? *Wasn't Walsh on the squad last year too?* It's summer L, as long as Redick gets his time, and shots, to build confidence in the pros it'll be fine.
> 
> As ralaw mentioned, the competition he faces playing for Serbia is much better than the Summer League competition. He'll get some burn for Serbia, so having him sit won't be on the agenda.


No, last year's summer squad:

PG: Jameer Nelson/Travis Diener
SG: Roger Mason Jr/Dexter Lyons
SF: Richard Melzer/Isiah Victor
PF: Jerome Beasley/Marcin Gortat/Jason Klotz
C: Dwight Howard/Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Walsh played with the Heat last summer.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Summer League team according to Magic website:

PG: Travis Diener/Gerry McNamera/Bryan Edwards
SG: Matt Walsh/Alpha Bangura/Richard Jeter
SF: Darvin Ham/Erik Daniels/Rich Melzer/Joe Shipp
PF: James Augustine/Marco Killingsworth/Alex Loughton/Elton Brown
C: Marcin Gortat/George Leach/Juan Jose Trigueros


J.J. Redick will be held out of summer leagues as a precaution supposedly.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Enigma said:


> Summer League team according to Magic website:
> 
> PG: Travis Diener/Gerry McNamera/Bryan Edwards
> SG: Matt Walsh/Alpha Bangura/Richard Jeter
> ...



wow ... I follow a lot of basketball and there are a lot of names there I don't recognize at all. But Alpha Bangura seems like a badass name.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Enigma said:


> Summer League team according to Magic website:
> 
> PG: Travis Diener/Gerry McNamera/Bryan Edwards
> SG: Matt Walsh/Alpha Bangura/Richard Jeter
> ...


Darvin Ham the 8-year veteran? :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Darvin Ham the 8-year veteran? :laugh:


I love Darvin Ham. Too bad the guy is a 6'5" PF with really no real skills other than being a fantastic leaper.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> I love Darvin Ham. Too bad the guy is a 6'5" PF with really no real skills other than being a fantastic leaper.


He could always play a Bo Outlaw energy role? Little chance of him making the roster.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

JNice said:


> wow ... I follow a lot of basketball and there are a lot of names there I don't recognize at all. But Alpha Bangura seems like a badass name.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> I love Darvin Ham. Too bad the guy is a 6'5" PF with really no real skills other than being a fantastic leaper.


6'5'' PF's are so in style right now. Renaldo Balkman, 1st round pick. :laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

LOL @ Richard Jeter turning up on a summer league roster. Cockiest guy I have ever met in my life


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> LOL @ Richard Jeter turning up on a summer league roster. Cockiest guy I have ever met in my life


LOL @ your avatar.


----------

